# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  أستفتاء :ما العمر المناسب في نظركم لحف الفتاه ؟

## فرح

*السلام*

*موضوع منتشر بشكل كبير .. كل فاه تسويه وهو الحفاف .. اريد آرائكم في نظركم مالعمر المناسب ؟ 
ليس لحف الحواجب فقط ..*

*يعني العمر المناسب لحف الشنب والحواجب والوجه وما الى ذلك ..*

*في رأيي الشخصي :: وبمروري بهذه التجربه*

*من رأيي ان الحف على حسب االواحد يعني حواجبه كثيفه ولا خفيفه ..* 

*اخالف من يحف حواجبه دقاق مره وضعاف .. لأن ذلك يخرب البرائه .. حلو يعني متوسط مو متين مره ولا هو ضعيف*


*بالنسبه لحف الوجه لا أؤيد ان تحف الفتاه في سن مبكر.. يعجبوني اللي يحفوا وجههم في خطوبتهم علشان تصير حلوة .. بس بنت تحف وجهها احس شي يكبر البنت ..* 

*بس زي ماقلت على حسب كثافه الشعر .. في ناس مثلاً وجههم مليء بالشعر لدرجه انه يخفي جمالهم .. فيحفوا اني معاهم ..* 


*طبعاً ماننسى ان كل منطقه من المناطق احس ليها عمر في الحف .. على حد علمي ان في مناطق ماتحف الا بعد الزاوج .. اني ضد هالفكرة وبشده ..*

*في بعد ناس تلاحظوا انهم يشووا تنظيف للحواجب في المرحله الابتدائيه او اول متوسط .. اني مع عضهم مع اللي حواجبكم كثيفه وتخفي ملامحهم .. وضد اللي تكون في ابتدائي وتحف حف كامل يصير شكلها يخوف* 


*شاركونا بآرائكم ..  .. ولا تبخلوا علينا بها .. 
والموضوع قابل للنقاش ..*

* تحياتي  
منقوووووووووووووووول**فررررررررررح*

----------


## أمل الظهور

انا اقول في العمر المناسب اذا كانوا كثاف جدا يعني 15 ،16

تخيلوا شفت طفله ما عدت 8او 9

حافه 

واذا خفاف يعني في المناسبات الاعياد والزواجات مثلا لأن اكيد هي بتحط ميك آب ويطلع مو حلو مع الحواجب 

بس اذا مافي مناسبه ولا حاجه وحواجبها من النوع الخفيف ليه تحف ؟؟؟

وانا معاك ان مو بس المتزوجه اللي تحف 

بس أختي بما انك فتحتي الموضوع عن الحف أيش رايك نعمق الموضوع ونخليه يشمل المكياج واللبس وكذا 

لأن هالأيام البنات صاروا يلبسوون ويكشخوون اكثر من المتزوجات يعني انا ما اقول انهم يهملوون انفسهم بالعكس 

خلوها تتهنى في شبابها بس في حدوود زي ما قلت في المناسبات الخاصة 

صار هالايام ماتنعرف المتزوجه من البنت 

بالعكس الناعم احلى على البنات ولا يق عليهم أكثر 

وتخيلوا من فترة صغيره كنت في مشغل وشفت بنتين عمرهم 7  و  8   حاطين المكياج الخليجي اللي يكون ألوانه كثيره


طلعوا أشباح 


سمحي لي طولت عليك 

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فرح

مشكورررررررررره اختي امل الظهور 
على الرد ربي يعطيك العافيه 
                                            فررررررررررررح

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أشكرك فرح الغاليه لهذا الطرح وعن رأيي في الموضوع 
أعتقد إن البنت في المرحله المتوسطه بعدهيه صغيرونه على الحف ومثل ماقلتي 
تضيع البرائه إنما إذا كان الشعر في وجهها كثيف وبالتالي تتعرض للحرج واالتعليق عليها من زميلاتها في هذه الحاله الأفضل إنها تعمل تنضيف بالي يتناسب مع عمرها 
وعلى العموم الحين مافيه بنت تترك حالها إمبهدله . 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم

انا من وجهة نظري تشي شنبها في اول متوسط 

وتحف الحواجب في ثاانوي يكون احلى وازهى للبنت نقسها 

اما عااد حف الزجه كاامل بصرااحه ماافضله الا في حاله اللخطوبه

والزوااج..

ونفس الشي اللبس مو حلو البنت بالمتوسطه والابتداائيه تلبس عااري 

زي باادي وهالاشيااء احسه يخفي برائتها ويكبرها سنين

خلي الاطفاال على نعومتهم احلى بوووايد

يسلمو خيتوو على الطرح

----------


## فرح

شكرااااااااااااااااا
عزيزتي ملكة سبأ
على المرور 
موققه لكل خير 
                            فرح

----------


## فرح

يسلمووووووووو
عزيزتي  يبسان 
كل الوده 
                          فرح

----------

